
Half-Broken Car in Heavy Traffic - kick
https://esolangs.org/wiki/Half-Broken_Car_in_Heavy_Traffic
======
Exuma
I don't understand this in the slightest (compared to other joke languages
like brainfk) - can anyone explain?

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
Languages like this belong to a group called Fungeoids:

[https://esolangs.org/wiki/Fungeoid](https://esolangs.org/wiki/Fungeoid)

While many esolangs simply have a bizarre, embellished, or minimalistic
_syntax_ wrapped around very familiar semantics, the most interesting ones
create new models with new problems and idioms to discover. For example,
Fungeoids bring us the Wire-Crossing Problem, an interesting connection
between computational models and topology:

[https://esolangs.org/wiki/Wire-
crossing_problem](https://esolangs.org/wiki/Wire-crossing_problem)

